# Baby Dumbo Male Rats up for Adoption in OHIO



## pebbles1975 (Aug 29, 2008)

2 male dumbo rats up for adoption. 1 boy is black and white and 1 is a brownish color with white feet. email me at [email protected] for pics or information. They are 6 weeks old. Mom is a dumbo Siamese. 8.00/each or 10.00 for pair.


----------

